# [SOLVED] John Deere CS5 Chipper/Shredder



## walkinman86 (Jun 8, 2007)

Last summer my JD CS5 was the accidental recipient of a 6" long piece of steel. To the machines credit, it DID manage to shed the offending steel but in the process damaged the flail assembly. I need to dismount the impeller or backing plate or whatever the correct name is for the plate from which the hammers are hung.
It looks to me as though it is pressed onto the end of the engines crank shaft. There do not appear to be any roll pins or shear pins holding the assembly in place. I have looked for jacking screw placements, but there do not appear to be any. I mounted my big gear puller onto the end of the crank shaft and tried to pull the assembly off. With the puller mounted I cranked it down until I could not turn the puller screw anymore, then I gave the screw a solid whack with a maul. The assembly did not budge.
I've searched the internet for any info on the machine , repair manuals etc and haven't been able to find anything. 
I'm afraid of proceeding further without some good info for fear of damaging the machine. I NEED HELP. Does anyone out there have any experience with this or a similar machine? Anyone know where I can go for a repair manual, (John Deere is absolutely no help) ? The model number of the machine is CS5 and the serial number is MOOCS5X010794


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: John Deere CS5 Chipper/Shredder*

It is likely that is the crank is thread to the shreader plate. Don't try to pull it off.

Pumps, generators generally the same way I think.

Try to look up the engine number and see if the end of the crank is threaded.
It may not show it, but could.

BG


----------



## walkinman86 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: John Deere CS5 Chipper/Shredder*

Thankyou for the info. I finally got the damned thing off. Just goes to show how important having a shop or repair manual can be. Wish I had one. Once I figured it out, it was incredibly easy to remove. I was right, it IS a press fit although not on a tapered shaft. The key to the whole thing, is to NOT remove the bolt that threads into the end of the crank. I needed to LOOSEN the bolt, and back it out a few turns, then use the bolt head to jack, against. As I said, once I figured it out, it was extremely easy.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: John Deere CS5 Chipper/Shredder*

Glad you got it figured out. 

BG


----------

